# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مشکل Blob فیلد در Replication

## SReza1

سلام دوستان. من یک جدول دارم که داخلش Blob field است. موقع Replication این خطا را میدهد : 
One or more BLOB columns could not be sent to the server, attempt to recover from the problem failed
همین رپلیکشین رو در داخل شبکه LAN انجام میدهم مشکلی ندارد. ولی وقتی رو بستر اینترنت انجام بدهیم مشکل داره. کسی تجربه ای داره در این مورد؟ البته حدس میزنم مشکل مربوط به Network باشه و چیزی بایستی تنظیم بشود. سایر جداول به راحتی سینک میشوند. سرعت بستر ارتباطی هم خوب است و قطعی خیلی کمی دارد. از Mergeاستفاده کردم. نسخه SQL هم 2014 است.

----------

